# Its like Christmas again



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

I know to some of you who have been breeding Leopard Gecko's for years this might seem like just another day but to me its so important.
Couple of weeks ago I hatched my first 2 RAPTOR's and I was over the moon.I have had normals,albinos,mack snows this year but yesterday this little lady hatched,








sorry for the poor quality, she has bright ruby red eye's

and then tonight I found this little beauty,









and just to make things even better,she also has bright red eyes


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

and the eye's


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Welcome to the club! its great eh* :2thumb:.


*(oh congrats as well!)*


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

is the first one Talbino eclipse?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice babies!!


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> is the first one Talbino eclipse?


They are both from the same parents,

mum is a red eye bell enigma and dad is a bell albino


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

tonydavo said:


> They are both from the same parents,
> 
> mum is a red eye bell enigma and dad is a bell albino


 
Snap Dude! apart from the parents of mine are both Macks.




















also both got vivid red eyes.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tonydavo said:


> They are both from the same parents,
> 
> mum is a red eye bell enigma and dad is a bell albino


That make this one a,

Balbino normal.









And this one a,

Balbino enigma, (Red eyed enigma).









Congrat's: victory:.


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

thanx peeps, fingers X'd she doesnt have any of the enigma faults
will the Balbino normal carry enigma gene ?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tonydavo said:


> will the Balbino normal carry enigma gene ?


Nop!: victory:, It just a Balbino normal, Like it's dad.


----------



## R3PTIL1AN (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice looking Leos :2thumb:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

gazz said:


> Nop!: victory:, It just a Balbino normal, Like it's dad.


Yep enigma expresses with one copy fella.
If you get any 'spares' i may have to pop over.......... :whistling2:

Congrats !


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Big Red One said:


> Yep enigma expresses with one copy fella.
> If you get any 'spares' i may have to pop over.......... :whistling2:
> 
> Congrats !


That wasn't the question:whistling2:.

Question was will the* BALBINO NORMAL* carry the Enigma gene.


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Yep enigma expresses with one copy fella.
> If you get any 'spares' i may have to pop over.......... :whistling2:
> 
> Congrats !


Keep you in mind Mark, there's more cooking :2thumb:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

gazz said:


> That wasn't the question:whistling2:.
> 
> Question was will the* BALBINO NORMAL* carry the Enigma gene.


Yeah - so if it is carrying 'the gene' ie it is a one copy enigma, it would EXPRESS ENIGMA VISUALLY and therefore wouldn't be a Balbino NORMAL would it...
It would Be Balbino ENIGMA......

Thanks anyway Gazz. Even though I was agreeing with you and explaining that if it had carried Enigma it would not be a Balbino Normal :whip:


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

better shot of the bell enigma's eye as promised


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Shmexy Gecko sir !

Sure you don't need to free up some room at yours ?


:whistling2:
:no1:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I love Bell enigma eyes. Nice shot.


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Shmexy Gecko sir !
> 
> Sure you don't need to free up some room at yours ?
> 
> ...


 
mum dropped 2 more egg's on Thursday so if one's as above your names on it Mark :2thumb:


----------

